# WOW! am I disappointed in Dish



## SanDiegoPaul (Jan 17, 2007)

We got the Gold package a couple months ago. The TV is a Mitsubishi 65-inch DLP  and it's nothing to complain about  

The 622 Dish receivers though, suck! After two weeks we called to complain about the audio stuttering. They (of course i'ts all they can suggest) asked me to reboot the system which made the problem worse.

The Dish company then took that one back, and sent me another. *This one is just as bad!*

The problem must be reception...but the signal strength is good. The new box not only has that same audio stutter every so often (5 minutes or so) but also the video stutters too!

When the video goes *BLACK!!!*, it takes a minute at least before it will resume the show recorded.

For the $$$ spent monthly on this schnitzel, it should be PERFECT!!

-Paul in San Diego
<<Missing Direct TV>>

<<REALLY missing DTV>>


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

SanDiegoPaul said:


> ...The Dish company then took that one back, and sent me another. *This one is just as bad!*
> 
> The problem must be reception...but the signal strength is good. The new box not only has that same audio stutter every so often (5 minutes or so) but also the video stutters too!....


If you are having the same problem with 2 deferent receivers that indicates that there is a 99%+ chance that the problem lies elsewhere in the audio chain.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

William said:


> If you are having the same problem with 2 deferent receivers that indicates that there is a 99%+ chance that the problem lies elsewhere in the audio chain.


or that it is coming from the stations broadcast and not the 622. I would see if others in your area are experiencing the same problems.


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

If the audio and video stutters, try hitting the instant replay (rewind 10 seconds) button and see if the clears it or not, and see if the stuttering always occur at the same place. My vip622 rocks, with the exception of the audio stuttering, but rewinding it gets rid of it. Hopefully the next software update will take care of this problem.

I do have a gripe about this (and some other posts though). I have a problem with posts that start with "Boy, do these people suck!" unless you've actually tried and tried and tried to make the thing work.

If you're having issues with your equipment, try posting what your symptoms are, and see if anyone here can help. Often people here know more than customer service reps. Yes you switched your receiver out once. It's not uncommon for some people to switch their receivers a few times before getting one that works. Just plain bad luck.

And for comparison, when I was with DirecTV, my R15 had to be switched out 3 times before finally getting one that worked properly.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

I noticed on two recordings Friday that the audio/video dropped out for about 40 seconds while playing them back.

-Funk


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

SanDiegoPaul,

As others have mentioned. Need more info in terms of your experience. Also, I suggest reading the forum rules. The Dish support forums here try and stay focused on describing experiences etc and we avoid statement like "Dish receivers suck". This might be a bit different than the D* forums here, but around the support forums no bashing is allowed.

If the desire is to vent and toss rocks at Dish and its products the general forum is the location to put the posts. If you want to vent your frustrations here, Keep them directed towards personal feelings.

Good Example: 
I am really frustrated with the 622, it is not performing to my liking. It is really heard to be sitting at night where all you get are audio drop outs. Me and my wife are really finding it hard to watch TV using our 622. We are finding it more frustrating ever night. Our pain level is at its end.

We are mainly seeing this on OTA but occassional see it on Dish HD.. <Then go on explaining the configuration, frequency, type of shows, perhapes show specifics>.

Bad Example: 
Dish receivers just really suck.... Audio dropouts right and left. Who makes these things 3rd graders...

Ok... both statements are from each end of the spectrum in my opinion but both are showing frustration. One would stay other would go.. Ok.. made my point.. time to move on....

There are a lot of people around here and some might be in your area.. That is what makes this forum great. ONe of the benefits is that if you have a specific channel or program you are seeing it occur on.. Someone can see if they are seeing the same thing. Also the transponder values can be checked to see if that might be where the issues occur...

Short story... Need more info to try and resolve your issues. There are a lot of happy 622 users and we have helped a lot of people root cause issues. That is what we are here for and that is our purpose... So provide as much details and specifics in terms of your installation and lets see if we can provide some things to try out.

Get you off the frustrated band wagon and onto liking the 622 as many do.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I believe that we need the audio drop-out issue fixed. Now. Technically, we've needed it badly for months and months, but apparently couldn't get it without a host of other junk in the same patch.

If the issue with the audio drop-outs is a heat problem as others have theorized, then Dish needs to address this (e.g. provide stands / risers) or release recommendations for what should be done to reduce the heating issue. Otherwise, this is getting to be much like the 921, where persistent irritating bugs were never fixed and the unit was simply abandoned.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

What configuration leads to audio drop-outs? I never get them with my 622s. My configuration is TV set stereo out to Bose CineMate amplifier/speakers. 

Pat


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

lujan said:


> or that it is coming from the stations broadcast and not the 622. I would see if others in your area are experiencing the same problems.


hello -

i am sorry to hear you are having trouble with your 622.

you can get a lot of local information if you go to - avsforum.com

AVS Forum > HDTV > Local HDTV Info and Reception

they will have threads for virtually every viewing area across the US.

even if the locals are not your problem - this is an informative web site. in our area (roanoke/lynchburg VA) engineers from the local tv stations monitor the site and provide technical info and/or explanations of what is happening with their signals.

hope you get your 622 problem solved.

gil


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Slordak said:


> I believe that we need the audio drop-out issue fixed. Now. Technically, we've needed it badly for months and months, but apparently couldn't get it without a host of other junk in the same patch.
> 
> If the issue with the audio drop-outs is a heat problem as others have theorized, then Dish needs to address this (e.g. provide stands / risers) or release recommendations for what should be done to reduce the heating issue. Otherwise, this is getting to be much like the 921, where persistent irritating bugs were never fixed and the unit was simply abandoned.


I had a 921 and the 622 is by no means getting like the 921. Personally I don't think all the audio issues are heat related. We might be dealing with multiple root causes so I would not quickly jump to heat and declare victory. Based on all the post I have read and I have read a lot since I am also seeing it, I am not convinced that the sole root cause is heat. Heat possible could be a root cause for some installations, but definitely not for all.

At this point, all we know is that some our experiencing it while others are not and that some of reduced their issues with heat reduction techniques while I recall at least one where it did not help.

In my case I have see it happen right after plugging the unit in so that tends to make me believe we might be dealing with multiple issues.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

It just drives me crazy, the whole sitting down to watch a movie on, say, Starz HD, and then halfway through the film, the audio drops for a split second at regular intervals. And no matter how hard one might plead with the receiver or use trick-play features to try and see if that helps, nothing does... The problem just keeps up for the remainder of the film, forcing one to do a reboot afterwards.

As my wife says, "How can anyone watch this?".


----------



## gintzj (Jan 4, 2007)

SanDiegoPaul said:


> We got the Gold package a couple months ago. The TV is a Mitsubishi 65-inch DLP  and it's nothing to complain about
> 
> The 622 Dish receivers though, suck! After two weeks we called to complain about the audio stuttering. They (of course i'ts all they can suggest) asked me to reboot the system which made the problem worse.
> 
> ...


get rid of the HDMI and replace with a component and optical cable and that should correct the situation

Thank you


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

When we got the 622, the software version was 3.60 - no stuttering, no video dropout - the unit was perfect. Ever since 3.63 downloaded to give us VOD, lots of stuttering, some video (black screen) dropout. We're all hoping that 4.01 (hopefully downloading March) will take care of the problems. Do a search through the forum and you'll see this same problem mentioned bunches of times but hopefully help is on the way!!!!!


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

SanDiegoPaul said:


> We got the Gold package a couple months ago. The TV is a Mitsubishi 65-inch DLP  and it's nothing to complain about
> 
> The 622 Dish receivers though, suck! After two weeks we called to complain about the audio stuttering. They (of course i'ts all they can suggest) asked me to reboot the system which made the problem worse.
> 
> ...


I agree. Almost daily I have been checking the 622 software version number (by hitting Menu twice), yet the software is still the same old V3.65. The audio problems and skipping have been around for months with no solution offered.

Reporting or complaining about 622 problems on this forum does not seem to produce results (based on my experience the last few months).

So, SanDiegoPaul, the questions to ask yourself are: Was I better off before the 622? and 2) Would switching to another receiver be worth it?

For myself, I have about 9 months left on an 18 month Vip622 lease. I have decided that if my 622 is still having significant problems 9 months from now when the contract is up, then I'm returning it and switching back to my 501. HD simply isn't worth it if TV is unwatchable due to skipping.

The other thing you can do is send a letter to Dish Network, explaining your frustration. I'm not sure if it will produce a fix, but at least you will know you tried before giving up on it.


----------



## Amherst (Sep 21, 2006)

How bout starting to backcharge dish on the bill for service's lost?
After all they are a provider, and not a very good one at that.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

My 622 is hooked to my Sony ES Receiver via an optical link. No Audio studdering. I did have the audio completely drop out a couple of weeks ago. It returned after a reboot of the 622.


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

Slordak said:


> It just drives me crazy, the whole sitting down to watch a movie on, say, Starz HD, and then halfway through the film, the audio drops for a split second at regular intervals. And no matter how hard one might plead with the receiver or use trick-play features to try and see if that helps, nothing does... The problem just keeps up for the remainder of the film, forcing one to do a reboot afterwards.
> 
> As my wife says, "How can anyone watch this?".


Weird. When I record programs from the Nat Geo HD channel - and so far no others - I sometimes encounter a symptom which sounds a lot like this. The audio will be fine for a while but then begins a regular choppy interval - like someone is muting and un-muting the audio rapidly. If I hit pause or skip back it will correct it, but then it will start again in just a few moments.

I've been watching this behavior for a while, maybe a week or so. I never noticed it before, and there's been no software change. I suspect there is some sort of signal level problem with the Dolby Digital stream on this channel.

I will try this with StarzHD and see if I see it there also.

For the record, I am using the optical output from the 622 into a Denon AVR 3803 receiver.

What connection type and audio equipment are you using?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I see the same thing and for me it seems to occur more frequently on Nat Geo HD. If I look at my receiver it toggles between PCM and DD. I also see this type of issue with my Dish HD locals. When I watch the same program with OTA I don't get the drop outs. 

This is the one thing I am hoping we see addressed with 4.01, but I also know others are not seeing these type of issues and random issues are always the toughest to debug and root cause.

I have a Pioneer Elite receiver but I am also seeing similar type of drop out on my upstairs TV.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Same here. Never no when the sound will go from Dolby digital.5 to pcm -loud and blaring.


----------



## SanDiegoPaul (Jan 17, 2007)

William said:


> If you are having the same problem with 2 deferent receivers that indicates that there is a 99%+ chance that the problem lies elsewhere in the audio chain.





lujan said:


> or that it is coming from the stations broadcast and not the 622. I would see if others in your area are experiencing the same problems.


Yep can't argue with that. Prob has to be reception, not the second reciever. I'm still really disappointed. Call support, and all they want you to do is restart the machine. No help.


----------



## SanDiegoPaul (Jan 17, 2007)

gintzj said:


> get rid of the HDMI and replace with a component and optical cable and that should correct the situation
> 
> Thank you


Sure can't hurt to try. What makes you say that? HDMI is supposed to be the best!


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> ... This is the one thing I am hoping we see addressed with 4.01, but I also know others are not seeing these type of issues and random issues are always the toughest to debug and root cause. ...


Since you are waiting on 4.01 instead of 4.00, I wonder if there was a 4.00 release candidate that didn't survive testing?

Any idea when we'll get a 622 software update? I look forward to it and since its been months since the previous release, I'm hopeful that it will be a good, thoroughly tested release.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Same here. Never no when the sound will go from Dolby digital.5 to pcm -loud and blaring.


I recorded "Dante's Peak" from UniversalHD and it was only coming in on 2 channels. Does anyone know if this station broadcasts in 5.1 digital?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

brettbolt said:


> Since you are waiting on 4.01 instead of 4.00, I wonder if there was a 4.00 release candidate that didn't survive testing?
> 
> Any idea when we'll get a 622 software update? I look forward to it and since its been months since the previous release, I'm hopeful that it will be a good, thoroughly tested release.


L4.01 is what they referred to it as in the tech chat. Dish numbering is a bit unusually so not a lot can be inferred in terms of release candidates not surviving. Since multiple recievers share version numbers it is common to see jumps like this.

As to when L4.01 is planned. There was mention in the tech chat that it is scheduled to be out by March 1st. Is this definite? Well being in the software industry myself. Nothing is definite. Target dates are that. Target dates. So given that.. The date we are focused on here is March 1st.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

SanDiegoPaul said:


> Sure can't hurt to try. What makes you say that? HDMI is supposed to be the best!


Paul,

We are still waiting for some more specifics on what you are experiencing. Personanlly based on the info so far, I don't think going from Optical to HDMI will correct your issue. But then again, I am still foggy as to frequency, channels you are seeing it on, etc. Are you seeing this just on live content or on recorded content?

Might be worth seeing if the stuttering is coming through your RCA jacks also.

As others have said.. Not the box.. so we have to start trying to narrow things down. As for PERFECT, my experience in the content delivery world is nothing is PERFECT. What one can hope for is a sold signal with few audio and video related issues. With a DVR we want one with a high level of accuracy on recordings.. That what I would define as a PERFECTION in this space, but we all have our different ideas of what that actually means.


----------



## SanDiegoPaul (Jan 17, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> Paul,
> 
> We are still waiting for some more specifics on what you are experiencing. Personanlly based on the info so far, I don't think going from Optical to HDMI will correct your issue. But then again, I am still foggy as to frequency, channels you are seeing it on, etc. Are you seeing this just on live content or on recorded content?
> 
> ...


OK let me clarify the frequency of the stuttering: Several times every ten minutes. At times, it will happen back to back to back within a minute. When it does this, the video will go black. It will stay black, with no audio, for 20 seconds to 30 or so. Then come back on like nothing happened.

Other times, it will just do an audio stutter once, and then not again for 5 - 10 minutes. that is just what the original machine did - almost excat same sound.:nono: But for the fact that the other one never stuttered two to three times in a row, causing loss of video too. It never did that.

RE: What channels? It happens on any and all channels. HD or SD it does not matter. Live TV or a recording ... no difference. Either LIVE or RECORDED, the stutter can be replayed over and over again. It will always stutter at the same point in the show when you back up and replay it, whether it's a recording or live.

I have not changed the cables to Coponent yet. I have a couple of sets but have not had time - should be able to do so this week sometime though.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Think we need to narrow it down to the box. If you are seeing this normally on things like DiscoveryHD then something is a miss here. First step I would do is see if the audio issues happen with RCA?

The fact that you are also seeing blank screens also during these audio issues is also odd. What readings are you getting for you Satellites. Are you able to record anything on DiscoveryHD that does not show this symptom? 

I guess the missing point on frequency is how often are you seeing the symptoms? By server times every 10 minutes you are saying you are getting this to happen on all channels minimum of 2 times per 10 minutes? 

Definitely would be interested in your Sat readings also.. But something is wrong here with that type of frequency and behavior.


----------



## AVITWeb (Jan 3, 2007)

I almost wonder if this is a power problem...Are your outlets grounded? Are you running this equipment through any kind of a power conditioner? Better yet, does your feed coax get fed into a surge supressor and then back out into your box? For the same thing to happen twice, and it is reproducable, I wonder if you have some sort of power spike or fluctuation causing the hard drive and/or the box to skitzo every now and then.


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

I just got my 622 and have the video dropouts and stutter. They sent me a new box. Does the same thing. Sure I can go through the reset thing and it works for a while but then it comes back. I think we should get credit on our bill until they fix this...


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

dbconsultant said:


> When we got the 622, the software version was 3.60 - no stuttering, no video dropout - the unit was perfect. Ever since 3.63 downloaded to give us VOD, lots of stuttering, some video (black screen) dropout. We're all hoping that 4.01 (hopefully downloading March) will take care of the problems. Do a search through the forum and you'll see this same problem mentioned bunches of times but hopefully help is on the way!!!!!


Dear dbconsultant;

All I can say is I feel your pain, being in the same boat, but I'm used to this form of torture, being with E* for years(Dishplayer 7200,etc)!

Gee Ron, I hope I'm not going against any of the rules posting this reply:eek2:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

If you have to ask.. then you are either there or getting close.  Lets keep things on topic and focused on the issue.


----------



## LanMan (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey Paul, I am having the same issues here in San Diego and so are my friends. Except the ones with Cable. I have been emailing [email protected] everytime it occurs. I suggest you do the same so they understand the scope of the problem. This situation is totally unacceptable but I believe they are really trying to fix it, here is the lastest reply I received:

Our engineering team contacted us and they want your opinion on the
audio stutter and lip sync issues from tonight forward. Can you listen
for us? Are you still hearing any trilling or having lip sync issues,
especially on KNSD-NBC-6409? Do you notice any difference in the
over-all picture quality? Our engineers have been working on it.


----------



## Todd Humphrey (May 10, 2002)

We have customers who have gone through as many 4 units before getting one that works. When you get a replacement, that is a unit someone else returned and supposly was repaired. Usually they are not. Replacements have a HIGHER failure rate than new units. 
I have faith they will get is all working, but I recommend staying away from HD DVR from either DISH or DTV for a least 6 months. Neither have a decent HD DVR MPEG 4 unit yet.

I know this does not contribute to solving the issue, but hopefully others will wait and let this, and many other, problems be resoved before moving forward with an HD DVR.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I have had the same 2 622 dvrs that I bought from dishdepot.com about a year ago and they are still working fine. NO problems other than the earlier software related ones. Now I think I may have to replace the back bedroom one due to a faulty hdmi connection port , but that is only 5.99 for one month to add the warrenty and then drop it. Till I get around to doing that I will just use component.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Todd Humphrey said:


> The problem is the Vip 622 has major issues.


I have to disagree with this statemet. I have been using my 622 since they first became available one year ago. It has been very solid. Sure there have been some software issues but the hardware, including my HDMI connection, has worked very well. I record lots of HD every day, sometimes three programs at once, and enjoy the HD pq very much. If I had followed your advice I would have missed out on the enjoyment this box has brought to my home for the last year.

Moderator Note (Ron): Quote was edited since it was in violation of forum rules.


----------



## Todd Humphrey (May 10, 2002)

I am glad your one unit has been working well. But you said "Sure there have been some software issues ". The machine does not work without software!! You cannot say, "The machine is good, but the software sucks". You cannot separate the two.

I have installed 50 units and know of at least 20 that had to be replaced for hardware issues. Out of those replacements, at least 50% had to also be replaced, 50% of those had to be replaced. That means that 5 customers out of 50 had to replace their 622 at least 3 times. As an installer I cannot accept that. As a customer you would not accept that. 

I cannot in good faith recommend the unit to a customer. There are some that go ahead and get the unit, but they are very aware of the fact that they may face the need to replace the unit. I am also aware that those people who use forums (such as all of you here) are far more likely to accept some problems when balanced out against the good. Just as you did accepting some software issues.

The problem I have is most people are not willing to accept some issues. They want it to work and will call me when it does not. I could be a jerk, like some dealers, and tell the customer to call DISH because it is not their problem, but I choose to service my customers. IMO, providing advice not to get something BEFORE the sale can be far more beneficial to the customer than selling something you know has a high failure rate. I recommend the non-DVR HD units to my customers with the plan to upgrade down the road.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I guess we will just disagree on this one. I have been in the computer software business well over 30 years and I have seen a lot of good hardware with bad software and also good software running on bad hardware. So, yes I can separate the two. The units do not have to be replaced because the software version is bad, only when the hardware breaks.

You are certainly free to make decisions about how you run your business and how you treat your customers. However, as I said, if I took your recommendations I would have missed a lot of entertainment time and experience I have had over the last year with the 622. I think as a representative of Dish, to your customers, you are doing a dis-service to all in calling the 622 a bad unit. As an installer you see more units than any one customer ever would. You have to deal with all the broken ones that an individual user would never experience. I am sure you have installed units that never have to be replaced. And, I understand some people will just not accept anything less than perfect, but that's part of the business for anyone that has to support customers after the sell.

That's my opinion and I am sticking with it!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

LanMan said:


> Hey Paul, I am having the same issues here in San Diego and so are my friends. Except the ones with Cable. I have been emailing [email protected] everytime it occurs. I suggest you do the same so they understand the scope of the problem. This situation is totally unacceptable but I believe they are really trying to fix it, here is the lastest reply I received:
> 
> Our engineering team contacted us and they want your opinion on the
> audio stutter and lip sync issues from tonight forward. Can you listen
> ...


LanMan... are you also in San Diego? Based on Pauls post, he was indicating this is happening on all channels. This makes me believe it is not a channel specific issue but something more. When we discuss these issues we wan't to be as specific as possible to minimize confusion and try and root cause what could possible be happening.

Based on your post.. it looks to be like a Dish HD local problem and I could understand that. The Dish HD locals and MPEG4 is a paradigm shift and with that comes some growing pains. But if this is also being seen on channels like DiscoveryHD or HDNet then something else is happening and that is what we need to focus on.

So moral of the story. With issues like this.. The more info provide the better. CHannels.. Happening on both OTA and Dish HD? Happening on SD? DVR or Live etc. How often do you see it happening and when it happens how long does it occur. Signal levels of your Sats etc. Any possibility of Dish obstruction with Trees etc.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Todd Humphrey said:


> I am glad your one unit has been working well.


Well, here's a 100% increase over that statement--mine has worked near perfectly for over a year too. I saw the video stutter twice. Both times I skipped back 10 seconds and watched the rest of the recordings with no other problems. Since then I have had NO problems with my 622. I also record fairly heavily from SD, HD, and OTA channels, sometimes three recordings being made at the same time.

You choose to remain the contact with your customers instead of having them contact Dish Network directly, so it's certainly your choice on how to advise them. However, from my personal experience, the 622 has been wonderful to have--and I even paid $200 more for mine than those who waited 2.5 months. That's the biggest problem I've had with the 622!


----------



## LanMan (Nov 10, 2003)

Like my post said I am in San Diego. As far as the other questions:

1. Happens on all Locals only
2. I receive my locals via Dish (NOT over the air)
3. It occurs live or DVR 
4. Happens almost every day and night
5. Severity - ranges from 2 or 3 stutters per 30 min to 20 or more per 30 min
6. Audio out of sync does not occur as often but when it does it's bad - Half way thru last nights American Idol the audio was WAY of out of sync for about 10 - 15 minutes and then you could see they were working on it because the audio turned off and back on and the problem was still there and then a few minutes later on during commericial the audio and video went blank and then came back perfectly in sync.
7. Signal levels in the 80s. 
8. No trees

I have never experienced these issues on any of the VOOM channels.

If anyone else lives in San Diego please speak up.

Thanks again.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Excellent LaMan.. From your post it appears to me to be a streaming issue with your HD locals or perhaps some issue with your HD locals that the 622. My guess would be the first, but I would not rule out the second. Not sure if San Diego is MPEG4 but I would assume so and would fall into the paradigm shift arena and would explain your issues. Definitely would love to hear from more folks in SD. 

As for Paul.. Still hoping to get more details and verify that it is wide spread and not localized like your LaMan. Thanks for the details!!


----------



## Todd Humphrey (May 10, 2002)

I am glad that many of you have had no problems. I hope you can see our side of the issue. I just returned from a home that has three Vip622. Two have had to be replaced. I did not make that decision, DISH dish when the customer called them. One unit shuts off every 30 to 45 mintues and the other has a bad HDMI output. The cutomers TV only has one component and one HDMI port. The DVD consumes the component port, so we need the HDMI to work. 
This customer was VERY TICKED OFF. I did not sell the original system, but she called me because she was pissed at the dealer who did. She thinks he sold her junk. That is why I cannot afford to recommend the 622. I wish I could. This tread has moved off topic over this, so this will be my last post on this issue.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Multiple failures may be an indication of problems elsewhere - bad ground, dirty power, etc.

Most ViP622's are pretty stable - better than any other similar unit.


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

I can understand SanDiego Pauls frustrations as a new subscriber. I have had my 622 since December and at this point am kicking myself why I switched from D* standard tivo service - I thought I was upgrading but now I wonder why I am paying more for HD service - Yeah the picture quality is better, but at the expense of audio issues that make me not use my HT setup on numerous occassions due to dropouts, popping and studdering When I hear people mention the next model to the 622 it frustrates me, as Dish needs to take care of their current system first before even talking about future models. Since my initial installation in Dec I however decided to be patient until 4.01 to hopefully resolve this issue. If 4.01 doesn't solve it then Dish needs to recall the 622s out there and fix the heat issues if that is the cause - I have a notebook cooler on mine as well as stilts - It is absolutely ridiculous that we as paying subscribers have to resort to such things. Dish is so big on leasing equipment to us so we never own it, well then they owe it to us to lease us a defect free product.

my patience is runnning thin


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

AVITWeb said:


> I almost wonder if this is a power problem...Are your outlets grounded? Are you running this equipment through any kind of a power conditioner? Better yet, does your feed coax get fed into a surge supressor and then back out into your box? For the same thing to happen twice, and it is reproducable, I wonder if you have some sort of power spike or fluctuation causing the hard drive and/or the box to skitzo every now and then.


From what I can gather, the audio stuttering problem only occurs on OTA locals. I don't have local TV at my location, so it's not a problem here. I have encountered audio stuttering only once every couple of months, and hitting the pause button for a couple seconds cures the problem.

To expand on your questions, rural electrical customers are used to power fluctuations and stray ground loops, so the 622 is fed through a high end surge suppressor that filters both coax lines from the dish, the electrical plug-in, and the phone line. The plug-in is a dedicated line that runs about 8' from the house main panel. All the other equipment for the home theater system is plugged into the same surge suppressor. The dishes are grounded back to the house main ground.

I have surge suppressors all over the house. Even the microwave is on one. I rarely have trouble with home electronics, even though my power company conducts a "Power Company Hard Reboot" of all my electronics at least once a month in the winter.


----------

